
Nasa crew is returning to Earth in a ballistic descent after issue with booster - jbardnz
https://twitter.com/NASA/status/1050309930878521344
======
y0ghur7_xxx
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18191966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18191966)

